# i d this please?



## Ebaun (Sep 6, 2010)

i thought at first ich but look parts of its fins are missing too =(( new fish that made it through a new tank cycle ph is normal dont know anything else parameter wise. the sores look raised and fuzzy what do i need to treat this poor guy


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree that it doesn't look like ich. maybe columnaris?


----------



## Ebaun (Sep 6, 2010)

um i dono like i said it looks raised up like its inflamed would a regular fungus killer work? do you think


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

velvet? The fin specks look like it. Isolate the fish and treat for something. You may run out of time before you figure it out. Look on disease site and compare pictures. This is out of my league, but if you don't get better advice, try one of the dye (somthing green or something blue)/formalin combo products like QuickCure. It should have some affect of ich, velvet, or fungus. Or try an ich cure with copper 


http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/skin_disorders.html
http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disease/p/velvet.htm


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

emc7 said:


> velvet? The fin specks look like it. Isolate the fish and treat for something. You may run out of time before you figure it out. Look on disease site and compare pictures. This is out of my league, but if you don't get better advice, try one of the dye (somthing green or something blue)/formalin combo products like QuickCure. It should have some affect of ich, velvet, or fungus. Or try an ich cure with copper
> 
> 
> http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/skin_disorders.html
> http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disease/p/velvet.htm


are you talking about malechite green and methlyn blue? idk if i spelt them right though lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

yah. Malachite(sp?) green is the common one now as methylene blue is "known to the state of california..." and is now hard to get. There are a bunch of trade names for the blend of green/formalin (embalming fluid). I've also seen something or other red and acryflavin. These were the first fish meds. When they tried to stain the pest to know what they were dealing with, the bug died. So while they make your tank a nice dark color, they do kill ich, and other external nasties. Searching on velvet brings up Oödinium. They are supposed to be vulnerable to copper salts in the free-swimming stage and another site suggested forma-green (another trade name for the same stuff in quick-cure). So it looks like you treat velvet like ich and hope for the best. And malachite green is the next best thing for fungus after methylene blue.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Further reading on ich suggests the bumps may be mega-ich spots under the muscle. The spots in the the tail do look like ich. But the erosion of the fins is more velvet-like.


----------



## Zoni (Oct 31, 2010)

I think it is heximitia


----------

